# been a member for awhile 1st post



## bighead1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

having trouble with my diet, and lifting program, alot of coworkers at the station are doing crossfit. what are the drawbacks or benefits of kipping to strict weighted pullups. also need some advice for a good stomach/core workout im in my late 30s and hesitate to pull off the shirt at the beach or pool cause im not in the best shape around the middle. i run hill repeats and hike for cardio but i lag when it comes to working my middle. thanks.........


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*bighead1972* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM. Check out the diet and trainning threads. Theres lots of info there and also good places to post theards for help for your needs.

Sounds like proper training and diet is whats needed to reach your goals.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## vancouver (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think there are any drawbacks to crossfit if your goal is to look better and feel better. You can build a great physique, just look at your male gymnists.

Diet is waaaay more important than specific training method. Get that perfect and worry about pros and cons of training styles down the road...


----------



## windjam (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow, member since Mar 2009? Repost with your current diet plan in the nutrition forum and you'll receive lots of help. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## .V. (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome...glad you came to join us.  You'll find your answers here.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 7, 2012)

wow u finally made the plunge huh welll welcome bro im sure ull find all ur answers just gonna take a little effort


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## lisarox (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## 1superman (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome  if you really want results there is a lot of knowledge on the board. Good luck !


----------



## btls (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the board, I am sure you will find the help you are looking for


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ArmyofOne (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to posting


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

